# Palomino Brown - Anyone got it or ordered it ?



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Hey all

just wondered if anyone has yet taken delivery of or seen in the flesh the tan leather interior with super sports seats ? I have to say it looks by far the most appealing ( a bit of a throw back to my Alfa days of red with tan leather) ! Looked on the Audi AUC website but yet to see anything other than boring old black or grey interiors..

Still narked that you cant have this interior with S line spec - why do you have to have grey or black all the time with S line Audi ??

But I am seriously tempted by floret silver or white with the tan interior.

oh, another gripe - if you want that interior you have to have sport spec which means no 19inch wheels available.. which was my ideal spec - the 19inch blade alloys..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You hear this time and time again when it comes to specifying a car out and it's not just Audi,but all the German brands and this obviously causes animosity as In your post.The manufacturers argument is you're paying for exclusivity as I suppose if you could spec anything there wouldn't be much point in the different trim levels and giving it a name eg S-Line.

I like the idea of tan and white,nice and classy,also tan and black is a nice combo as well.

It's early days for the mk3 yet and when the special editions come out things may well change with options and trim etc,until then it's probably a learning curve for both customer and manufacturer alike.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nELfN74UA ... e=youtu.be


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Still can't make my mind up about the aluminium trim on the seats.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

andyd said:


> Hey all
> 
> Still narked that you cant have this interior with S line spec - why do you have to have grey or black all the time with S line Audi ??
> .


So true, black is so claustrophobic, grey is better (but you still cant get a light coloured headlining in the S line either)
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

When first looking to place an order for a Mark 3 TT I really really wanted the Glacier White with the Palomino Brown but didn't want the Sport. Whilst over the moon with Express Red in my TTS I thought the Palomino Brown was superb.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Audi UK are big morons. You can get any configuration in other countries... And a lot more choices of wheels as well. 19" are available on sport model in France and Germany.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

It's even worse here in the US I'm afraid...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

visuar said:


> It's even worse here in the US I'm afraid...


+ 1 VW/Audi haven't got a fraction of the market in the States.Friends I've got over there say they're seen as no big deal,more a niche market.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

leopard said:


> visuar said:
> 
> 
> > It's even worse here in the US I'm afraid...
> ...


Yes, very niche. Upside of that is that it's a pretty unique car to drive around. Downside is less options (no TTS roadster or full S-line etc.), and we're still waiting to hear exactly when the car will be delivered here in the US (we didn't get the 2015 version).

To answer the original question, I did order Palomino Brown on my Florett Silver TTR


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Be sure to post a pic when you get it !

Surprised nobody in UK has said they have it yet, but might be because everyone wants S line for the exterior look thereby limiting choice..?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Options and standard equipment has always been controlled by AUK.
US just have large packs and small number of option.

I like the UK compromise or middle ground vs the two extremes of DE and US


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the UK brochure shows Sport models with 19" wheels which of course you can't actually configure. :?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

patatus said:


> Audi UK are big morons. You can get any configuration in other countries... And a lot more choices of wheels as well. 19" are available on sport model in France and Germany.


Audi.de configurator will not let you have this with S Line or TTS.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

andyd said:


> Hey all
> 
> just wondered if anyone has yet taken delivery of or seen in the flesh the tan leather interior with super sports seats ? I have to say it looks by far the most appealing ( a bit of a throw back to my Alfa days of red with tan leather) ! Looked on the Audi AUC website but yet to see anything other than boring old black or grey interiors..
> 
> ...


Yep, was sat in a white roadster with these seats and they looked very nice. If I was in the market for a Mk3 this would be on my options list. Looked good with white too.
Not as comfy as the all leather sports seats in the A3 convertible though.


----------



## Gellets (Aug 21, 2010)

I've just picked up a Glacier White Roadster with palomino brown seats and quite happy with it..

I've uploaded a photo that I took last night.. I've actually had lots of comments about the interior compared to a standard black leather trim... although now I kind of wish I'd gone for the extended leather option


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

That's looking very nice! Congrats Gellets!
What elements will change exactly in the interior with the extended leather option?

I picked the black interior because the Palomino Brown wasn't available yet. I also picked the extended leather option, but I was reading in another thread that the extended interior was a default option in the TTS (dealer rip-off of € 286 ?).


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

Gellets said:


> I've just picked up a Glacier White Roadster with palomino brown seats and quite happy with it..
> 
> I've uploaded a photo that I took last night.. I've actually had lots of comments about the interior compared to a standard black leather trim... although now I kind of wish I'd gone for the extended leather option


That leaks great! Would love to see a photo further back with the roof down!

Would you maybe be able to help me out with this? viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1041026

Thanks!


----------



## Gellets (Aug 21, 2010)

No probs, this is with the roof down when I first picked it up.
Extended leather goes around the centre console that is currently black plastic


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Very nice indeed sir... both inside and out. 8)


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Looks cracking ! Did you go for a fairly std spec ?


----------

